# The most complex and evil character in video games?



## soliloquy (Mar 16, 2011)

majority of games out there have one true evil mofo. however, every evil mofo differs from other games in terms of evilness...

for example, bowser is evil coz he eats everything and beats up people
ganondorf is evil coz he kills everything in his path and destroys everything. plus, he knows how to hold a grudge...


in my opinion, its sepheroth. by far the most complex character i've come across in ANY game, and he isn't jsut evil for selfish gain. he will destroy even his own kin if he must. brute strength, intelligence, speed, willing to kill women and children


----------



## CooleyJr (Mar 16, 2011)

I personally like Mundus from Devil May Cry. A giant stone angel that loves killing and hates Sparda.


----------



## soliloquy (Mar 16, 2011)

/\ that was from the first devil may cry right?
idk, i found him to be a bit funny. he looked like zeus or jesus on crack.

but its other enemy, Nelo Angelo i thought was brilliant.


----------



## highlordmugfug (Mar 16, 2011)

I'm not sure if it'd be Sephiroth or not, but I can guarantee you that they're from a Final Fantasy game whoever they are.


----------



## beneharris (Mar 16, 2011)

highlordmugfug said:


> I'm not sure if it'd be Sephiroth or not, but I can guarantee you that they're from a Final Fantasy game whoever they are.


yup yup. maybe kuja.

one of the other evil ones is the main villain from demon's souls. "the old one." you know nothing about him, except that he is evil and wants to kill everything. you spend the entire game running around in waste high evilness that he has caused. its awesome


----------



## highlordmugfug (Mar 16, 2011)

beneharris said:


> yup yup. maybe kuja.


Oh man, words can't express the love I have for FFIX.


----------



## MFB (Mar 16, 2011)

highlordmugfug said:


> I'm not sure if it'd be Sephiroth or not, but I can guarantee you that they're from a Final Fantasy game whoever they are.



Voila

Kefka Palazzo - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## highlordmugfug (Mar 16, 2011)

MFB said:


> Voila
> 
> Kefka Palazzo - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


I was going to suggest Kefka, but I've never had a chance to play the game.  

And from what I understand, Kekfa was just nihlistic destruction lover, which wouldn't make him too complex.... I guess. Fuck I need to play that game.


----------



## soliloquy (Mar 16, 2011)

though not a villain...but whenever he is in the room, i just feel BAD for the bad guys/enemies. and he doesn't just kill them, but he mutilates them!


----------



## Guitarman700 (Mar 16, 2011)

MFB said:


> Voila
> 
> Kefka Palazzo - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


The thing about Kefka, Is he actually wins. He destroys the whole goddamn world halfway through the game. After that its all about getting revenge.


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan (Mar 16, 2011)

Koopa, damn, I need to spend less money in guitars and more in new games.


----------



## highlordmugfug (Mar 16, 2011)

^


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Mar 16, 2011)

highlordmugfug said:


> I was going to suggest Kefka, but I've never had a chance to play the game.
> 
> And from what I understand, Kekfa was just nihlistic destruction lover, which wouldn't make him too complex.... I guess. Fuck I need to play that game.


 
He was in a sense, but starting out just as an eccentric general with little quirks before developing into a full fledged megalomaniac was where he got all ridiculous. 

Sepiroth too is quite complex. He would actually be quite a normal nice guy if he didn't meet Jenova. 

Kuja, if anything, is essentially a combination between Sepiroth and Kefka. 

If I were to add to the list, I'd add Char Aznable (Gundam series). Yeah, it's more anime than game, but there's plenty of Gundam games with him in it. Also, he may be the main antagonist, but he's far more than just that. He's not really an evil guy at all, and his history and intentions make him far more complex that he would initially seem.

EDIT: Add M.Bison/Vega (Dictator) from Street Fighter series. At first he was just an evil dictator, but as the games progressed Capcom gave him a backstory that was so insane he'll scare pretty much everyone. And also add to the fact that he was already an insanely hard boss that haunted our nightmares during our childhood.


----------



## Xaios (Mar 17, 2011)

If we're going for complex evil villains, I'd have to go with Arthas from Warcraft lore.

He's kind of like the Darth Vader of video games. That and the Lich King armour is totally badass.


----------



## mikernaut (Mar 17, 2011)

Pyramid Head from The Silent Hill series is pretty evil and mysterious in my book


----------



## ittoa666 (Mar 17, 2011)

Every villian in MGS is the most complex. Like Vamp for instance. You know?


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Mar 17, 2011)

^


----------



## signalgrey (Mar 17, 2011)

Kefka was one of my favorites


----------



## Ishan (Mar 17, 2011)

King Lassic and Dark Force/Falz from the Phantasy Star games.


----------



## metal_sam14 (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## Ill-Gotten James (Mar 17, 2011)

While I was never a big video game buff, my favorite, all time, bad-ass evil character would have to be the cyber-demon from DOOM 2 (1995).


----------



## AvantGuardian (Mar 17, 2011)

ittoa666 said:


> Every villian in MGS is the most complex. Like Vamp for instance. You know?


 
Yeah, my vote goes to Psycho Mantis


----------



## Kavnar (Mar 17, 2011)

It's got to be Pyramid Head from silent hill 2.
That guy is a labyrinth of evil complex metaphors. 
And he looks fucking horrid.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Mar 17, 2011)

Kratos is pretty good, he is essentially a villain when you think about it. He's so blinded by his constant mission for revenge and power that he doesn't realise its a self-fulfilling prophecy. He's an arrogant, selfish prick but I love him.

I know they didn't originate in video games, but Darth Vader and the Joker are both complex villains.


----------



## Sicarius (Mar 17, 2011)

I'd def. have to go with Psycho Mantis, or Ocelot..

more so Ocelot/Liquid


----------



## Daemoniac (Mar 17, 2011)

highlordmugfug said:


> I was going to suggest Kefka, but I've never had a chance to play the game.



Yeah, Kefka to me isn't real deep... he's just insane  Great villain, absolutely, but definitely not the most complex.



ittoa666 said:


> Every villian in MGS is the most complex. Like Vamp for instance. You know?





Sicarius said:


> I'd def. have to go with Psycho Mantis, or Ocelot..
> 
> more so Ocelot/Liquid



I think the only villains in the MGS series that really deserve mention are the main ones; Solidus Snake, Big Boss, The Boss, and Ocelot.

In fact, I think Ocelot would probably be up there... when you get to the end of MGS4 and figure out everything that happened over the years, his is quite the tragic story really 


Other than that, Jecht/Sin from FFX is pretty great as a complex villain, though definitely not my favorite...


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Mar 17, 2011)

An obsucre one: Orstead (Live A Live), he's actually a playable character, but his story is so tragic that he develops to be the main villain. 

Also: EVERY SINGLE ANTAGONIST IN XENOGEARS. Grahf, ID, Krelian, Miang... all of them really. 

I'd also add Albedo from Xenosaga as well... but those games sucked tremedously.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Mar 17, 2011)

The Terror Mask from Splatterhouse is pretty hilarious and dark.

'Ouch...that hurt!'

'Oh I'm sorry, did your vagina say something?'


----------



## soliloquy (Mar 17, 2011)

idk...i haven't played MSG4 yet, but from what i've seen, ocelot seems like a fairly nice guy, just playing for the opposite team. same goes for 'the boss' from MSG3. she did everything to support snake.

as for psycho mantis...as incredible as the boss may be, and VERY twisted, i wont really call him evil perse. he isn't really in for killing people...

but thats what i LVOE about MSG is that no one is really bad nor good.




as for jetch/sin from FFX...again, he was brutal, destroyed towns and everything...but i dont think sin actually had any control over himself. it was fate that forced sin to kill everything in its path, but at the same time, it was also a cry for help as sin begged the world to save himself from his own insanity....so complex yes, but not really evil per-se...


----------



## Daemoniac (Mar 17, 2011)

Ocelot is a seriously misunderstood character until MGS4... Same goes for Big Boss.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Mar 17, 2011)

Grand Moff Tim said:


>


 

Seriously, people. Think about it. He has destroyed entire star systems _several times, _forced his son to rebuild each and every star and planet by hand, and talked to him like he was lower than crocodile shit the whole time. He is a dangerously insane individual.


----------



## soliloquy (Mar 17, 2011)

Grand Moff Tim said:


> Seriously, people. Think about it. He has destroyed entire star systems _several times, _forced his son to rebuild each and every star and planet by hand, and talked to him like he was lower than crocodile shit the whole time. He is a dangerously insane individual.



who is this?


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Mar 17, 2011)

^


----------



## soliloquy (Mar 18, 2011)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> ^




i dont get the joke...?


----------



## Waelstrum (Mar 18, 2011)

ME ... from Fable. I was really complex: sometimes I'd save people just so I could kill them myself, or let them go on whim. But when you kill my dog it's vengeance time!

Or the master hand. Was he a tyrant that went soft? Was he just the right hand of a kid playing with some Nintendo dolls? We may never know.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Mar 19, 2011)

soliloquy said:


> i dont get the joke...?



It's from the Katamari games. It's pretty bizarre humor where you need to play the game to appreciate it, and even then it's rather ridiculous to comprehend. 

Here's a gist of the gameplay:


----------



## soliloquy (Mar 19, 2011)

/\ oh no, i know of the game....but i dont get the evil part of it. nor do i understand the point of the game other than going from a small thing into a GIANT thing...


----------



## KingAenarion (Mar 20, 2011)

soliloquy said:


> as for jetch/sin from FFX...again, he was brutal, destroyed towns and everything...but i dont think sin actually had any control over himself. it was fate that forced sin to kill everything in its path, but at the same time, it was also a cry for help as sin begged the world to save himself from his own insanity....so complex yes, but not really evil per-se...



Jecht is not the villain, fucking Seymour...

That guy is a creep. Murdered his father to become a Maester, and his desire for power was so strong that killing him 4 times STILL didn't remove him from the world. Also, his intentions. Stop suffering for everyone by killing absolutely everyone. The guy was disturbed beyond all reason, and hence made a fucking nasty villain.


But yes, Sephiroth is a really nasty piece of work (kind of the same vein as Seymour, but more directed and hateful... he is ACTUALLY evil)


----------



## SirMyghin (Mar 20, 2011)

Irenicus, Baldurs gate 2, hands down.

Seeing a lot of JRPG villains poppoing up. Never played a JRPG that would classify as complex, they are too trope ridden.


----------



## MFB (Mar 20, 2011)

From what I'm currently seeing of him, Stahl from Killzone 3 seems to be fairly complex and I imagine he's gonna fuck shit up in the near future


----------



## ShreddingDragon (Mar 20, 2011)

I'll have to say Big Boss.

Unless something like Kronos from Cryostasis can be counted in 

(Also honorary mention for Kain from Legacy of Kain/Soul Reaver series - he's badass. )


----------



## Deadnightshade (Mar 20, 2011)

metal_sam14 said:


>




+1000

If Glados isn't evil and complex then who is ?

Preorders have begun for Portal 2 soon i'll order mine i can't wait it's gonna be badass!


----------



## Triple-J (Mar 20, 2011)

For me it's Gill from Streetfighter 3 he's not a well known character but those who have played the game (and probably failed to complete it because of him) will know exactly why he's my choice.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Mar 20, 2011)

KingAenarion said:


> Jecht is not the villain, fucking Seymour...
> 
> That guy is a creep. Murdered his father to become a Maester, and his desire for power was so strong that killing him 4 times STILL didn't remove him from the world. Also, his intentions. Stop suffering for everyone by killing absolutely everyone. The guy was disturbed beyond all reason, and hence made a fucking nasty villain.
> 
> ...


 

I honestly think that Seymour is the most annoyingly superfluous villain in any RPG ever made. Yeah, ok, childhood problems lead his mother to kill herself to become Anima for his power gain... really now? Yeah, he murdered his father, yet amazingly nobody in the entire game seems to really care about it.  He actually gets killed from the first time you fight him, yet he continues to crop up to try to kill you or marry Yuna (despite that he's an unsent living corpse). Yeah, he sees that everyone in Spira is suffering so his justification is to kill everyone... that's more straight up dementia than complexity. 

Agreed with Irenicus. I was gonna say Vircona the Drow as well. Not exactly a villain, but here chaotic and unreliable nature classifies her here in a sense.


----------



## redskyharbor (Mar 20, 2011)

Never personally played the game, but having read up on the story, then listened to this bit of the soundtrack with the lights out, bricks were shat. 

Edit: Later on in the video, I don't know if it's just me, but it really does sound disturbing as hell.


----------



## Guitarman700 (Mar 20, 2011)

MFB said:


> From what I'm currently seeing of him, Stahl from Killzone 3 seems to be fairly complex and I imagine he's gonna fuck shit up in the near future



Stahl is awesome. Malcolm McDowell FTW.


----------



## Daemoniac (Mar 20, 2011)

ShreddingDragon said:


> I'll have to say Big Boss.
> 
> Unless something like Kronos from Cryostasis can be counted in
> 
> (Also honorary mention for Kain from Legacy of Kain/Soul Reaver series - he's badass. )



Actually, both Raziel and Kain deserve a mention I think... Great characters


----------



## Daemoniac (Mar 20, 2011)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> I honestly think that Seymour is the most annoyingly superfluous villain in any RPG ever made. Yeah, ok, childhood problems lead his mother to kill herself to become Anima for his power gain... really now? Yeah, he murdered his father, yet amazingly nobody in the entire game seems to really care about it.  He actually gets killed from the first time you fight him, yet he continues to crop up to try to kill you or marry Yuna (despite that he's an unsent living corpse). Yeah, he sees that everyone in Spira is suffering so his justification is to kill everyone... that's more straight up dementia than complexity.





Seymour is another person who's just insane I think... Jecht/Sin on the other hand is evil and feels compelled to destroy everything, but at the same time is compelled (somehow) to try and stop himself... He's a pretty awesome bipolar/double personality villain.


----------



## MFB (Mar 20, 2011)

I think while he might not be the most complex villain, Kane from C&C DEFINITELY deserves a nod (no pun intended) for Most Evil. I mean, seriously, that ............ will NOT. GO. DOWN.


----------



## -42- (Mar 21, 2011)

The ghosts from Pac Man.


----------



## Ketzer (Mar 21, 2011)

SirMyghin said:


> Seeing a lot of JRPG villains poppoing up. Never played a JRPG that would classify as complex, they are too trope ridden.



Strong Agree.


I don't see how you could say anyone is more complex than Ocelot/Liquid Ocelot... There are at least 4 games that he plays a significant part in, and there's still so much about him that you never learn. That said, he's not really Evil.

As for unadulterated evil? I would say Kerrigan, from Starcraft 1/2, or SHODAN, from System Shock 1/2.


----------



## Daemoniac (Mar 21, 2011)

Ketzer said:


> Strong Agree.
> 
> 
> I don't see how you could say anyone is more complex than Ocelot/Liquid Ocelot... There are at least 4 games that he plays a significant part in, and there's still so much about him that you never learn. That said, he's not really Evil.



I think by the end of the fourth game you figure out more or less who "he" (Ocelot) is, which also makes his character a lot _more_ sad as he's completely been taken over by Liquid at that point...

As for the JRPG thing, I definitely think there are some exceptionally good characters (for this I mean), but not many... I'd definitely agree that Sephiroth/Jenova and Jecht/Sin are incredibly complex characters.


----------



## Whitechapel7 (Mar 21, 2011)

i would have to say the Daedra on Oblivion, they're pretty brutal. sounds nerdy or whatever the fuck, but its actually a pretty addictive game, if you like RPGs


----------



## Daemoniac (Mar 21, 2011)

^ Not exactly complex though 

EDIT: And yes, awesome game


----------



## Ketzer (Mar 21, 2011)

Sheogorath is the most complex character in Oblivion, and you need the expansion to meet him.


----------



## ittoa666 (Mar 21, 2011)

redskyharbor said:


> Never personally played the game, but having read up on the story, then listened to this bit of the soundtrack with the lights out, bricks were shat.
> 
> Edit: Later on in the video, I don't know if it's just me, but it really does sound disturbing as hell.




I think we have a winner.

Giygas: A psychoanalysis of evil Itself- Destructoid

Reading that almost made me feel sorry for a fictional adversary. The signs of a well made game I guess.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Mar 21, 2011)

Ketzer said:


> Sheogorath is the most complex character in Oblivion, and you need the expansion to meet him.


 
Sorta. You can still talk to him and do missions for him in vanilla Oblivion, but the depth of character isn't there without the expansion.


----------



## BrutalExorcist (Mar 21, 2011)

Thief Bot / Bandit from Descent 2 gets my vote:







Technically he's more of a lackey than a villain, but for a ton of people, me included, he became the biggest villain in the game. What made him really deadly was the timing of which he'd strip your ship of its weapons in the middle of an enemy ambush. Not only is he hard to kill, he makes a tear-jerking sound when you finally kill him, one of the most manipulative characters I've encountered.


----------



## ittoa666 (Mar 21, 2011)

Grand Moff Tim said:


> Sorta. You can still talk to him and do missions for him in vanilla Oblivion, but the depth of character isn't there without the expansion.



Let's not forget the Fork of Horripilation mission in Morrowind. That was gloriously insane.


----------



## Treeunit212 (Mar 21, 2011)

<3


----------



## ItWillDo (Apr 1, 2011)

Though it technically originates from literature and not video games itself, AM from "I Have No Mouth, And I Must Scream" is most definitely my favorite villain ever. Why? 

Well, honestly I'd like to tell you all about it, but it would feel like I'd take an immense portion from the story if you would decide to read it. 

There is only one thing I will share with you: 

*"HATE. LET ME TELL YOU HOW MUCH I'VE COME TO HATE YOU SINCE I BEGAN TO LIVE. THERE ARE 387.44 MILLION MILES OF PRINTED CIRCUITS IN WAFER THIN LAYERS THAT FILL MY COMPLEX. IF THE WORD HATE WAS ENGRAVED ON EACH NANOANGSTROM OF THOSE HUNDREDS OF MILLIONS OF MILES IT WOULD NOT EQUAL ONE ONE-BILLIONTH OF THE HATE I FEEL FOR HUMANS AT THIS MICRO-INSTANT FOR YOU. HATE. HATE."*​


----------



## Guitarman700 (Apr 1, 2011)

ittoa666 said:


> I think we have a winner.
> 
> Giygas: A psychoanalysis of evil Itself- Destructoid
> 
> Reading that almost made me feel sorry for a fictional adversary. The signs of a well made game I guess.



 
This is the greatest thing ever written.


----------



## ittoa666 (Apr 1, 2011)

Guitarman700 said:


> This is the greatest thing ever written.



I was gripped the whole read through.


----------



## Guitarman700 (Apr 1, 2011)

ittoa666 said:


> I was gripped the whole read through.



Have you played the games? FUCKING AMAZING.


----------



## Saber_777 (Apr 1, 2011)

Most evil...




Most bad ass.




Really Fucking cool.





My opinion! Although Pyramid Head is probably one of my favourite.


----------



## ittoa666 (Apr 2, 2011)

Guitarman700 said:


> Have you played the games? FUCKING AMAZING.



I have not, but I would like to.


----------



## Defsan (Apr 2, 2011)

ItWillDo said:


> Though it technically originates from literature and not video games itself, AM from "I Have No Mouth, And I Must Scream" is most definitely my favorite villain ever.


Oh God yes. I read that story a couple years back and got really uncomfortable. Great character.
Straying away from Japanese games a little, I'll have to go with Vladmir Lem (Max Payne 1 & 2) and Breen/Advisors (Half-Life 2). There's so much awful shit they did, and so much we didn't fully understand about their motives.


----------



## pink freud (Apr 4, 2011)

The developers, of course.


----------



## Edika (Apr 4, 2011)

metal_sam14 said:


>




Aaaah Glados! I don't know if it is the most complex and most evil villain in games but the speeches it/she gave were so rotten (in a good sense) and in the same time menacing and hilarious that has forced me to play the game over and over again. Can't wait for Portal 2


----------



## metal_sam14 (Apr 4, 2011)

Edika said:


> Aaaah Glados! I don't know if it is the most complex and most evil villain in games but the speeches it/she gave were so rotten (in a good sense) and in the same time menacing and hilarious that has forced me to play the game over and over again. Can't wait for Portal 2



Yeah have to agree with you there, she sure is a peculiar one! and you are right about the replay value, I must have finished portal 10 times now


----------



## Arterial (Apr 4, 2011)

highlordmugfug said:


> Oh man, words can't express the love I have for FFIX.


I agree, I absolutely love FFIX, but it seems the "hardcore" fans dont like it as much >.>


----------



## JunkMan13013 (Apr 4, 2011)

Either GLaDOS or The G-Man

"Is it really that time again, Mr Freeman"


----------



## pink freud (Apr 5, 2011)

JunkMan13013 said:


> Either GLaDOS or The G-Man
> 
> "Is it really that time again, Mr Freeman"



I have a fairly large feeling that G-Man is going to end up being the dude who knew everything that was going on and had a viable plan to stop it at the expense of some "little people." Perhaps a higher-intelligence that doesn't have human morality that is against the Combine.

/nerd


----------



## MFB (Apr 5, 2011)

Has anyone mentioned Wesker? Dude's a bad-ass and a half.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Apr 5, 2011)

For the Blazblue fans. This guy is definitely not what he seems...


----------



## leandroab (Apr 5, 2011)

The edge of the screen in Pong


----------



## Guitarman700 (Apr 5, 2011)

leandroab said:


> The edge of the screen in Pong


----------



## groph (Apr 5, 2011)

Gnasty Gnorc. Dude's a total mystery. He just robbed the peaceful dragons of all their joy by trapping them in crystal prisons.


----------



## Guitarman700 (Apr 5, 2011)

groph said:


> Gnasty Gnorc. Dude's a total mystery. He just robbed the peaceful dragons of all their joy by trapping them in crystal prisons.



Oh my god. You are amazing. Been a long time since I've played that.


----------



## Kryss (Apr 5, 2011)

one might go with the Elder god from the legacy of kain series. not much is ever really learned about him other than he is Kain's true enemy.
an awesome franchise that unfortunately seems to have stalled thanks to the dev team being moved to the tomb raider franchise.


----------



## TMM (Apr 14, 2011)

Sephiroth is definitely a good candidate for this. Magus / Janus from Chrono Trigger was definitely complex, too... pulled a definite Darth Vader and turned good in the end.


----------



## Kr1zalid (Apr 20, 2011)

1. Orochi from KOF
2. The one who created the Hybrids in Starcraft 2
3. Kane from C&C

Never played any FF series games so not gonna support Sephiroth.


----------

